# BobART and Photo Embossing for Lithophane



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

BobART Lithophane Cutting - YouTube


This type of work is really easy to do. 


picture hosting

In this example I used wax and cut the part on a small machine we have in the office. 



image hosting

You can see the step over doesn't need to be super tight. 



free image hosting

The images really came out awesome. 

There is a trend right now for lithophane's being cut on cylinders ( PBC I think ) so that you can put a light in the middle and have the image shine through all the way around. 

The above files we designed and machined with BobART.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Lithopanes are cool stuff, Al. There are a few guys on the Shark Forum that are doing those too. Building a base with LEDs in them. Another gentleman is doing line art on plexi with LEDs also. I have yet to do a lithopane but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been cutting lithos for 4years now and they are easy to do just not cost efficient. Takes quite a long time to cut even with a fast machine.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*Not cost efficient*



fixtureman said:


> they are easy to do just not cost efficient. Takes quite a long time to cut even with a fast machine.


+1
Unless you are doing them as freebie for a friend or incorporating in something pricey, there isn't really profit potential in them. 

aldepoalo - how long did it take to cut?

Steve.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that one took about 20 mins to cut. You really don't have to have a tight of a step over as you might think. I was stepping over 1/4 of the diameter of the cutter. Some people will step like .01 or less and well that's going to take for ever to run even on small jobs. 

I've found you can do just as good of a job with 1/4 of you diameter as your step over.....


----------

